# Safe Way to Clean a Regular Oven?



## TurangaLeela (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello! Does anyone know a bird-safe way to clean a regular (NOT self-cleaning) oven? Mine is in a real state and needs to be cleaned before roasting and baking season really gets going. Any cleaning products that are ok? I live in an apartment; I could put Paul Atreides in another room, but I don't have a huge place. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## NormH (Oct 22, 2015)

Great question. Haven't tried it, but this may be a way to go.

How To Clean an Oven With Baking Soda & Vinegar ? Cleaning Lessons from The Kitchn | The Kitchn


----------



## TurangaLeela (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks! I've seen that around the internets but haven't tried it yet - looks like tomorrow's project! :king:


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Make sure that you rinse off the vinegar REALLY well before your heat up your oven, as heated vinegar is just as toxic as PTFE and PTOA that is found in Teflon and other non stick surfaces.*


----------



## TurangaLeela (Aug 29, 2015)

jean20057 said:


> *Make sure that you rinse off the vinegar REALLY well before your heat up your oven, as heated vinegar is just as toxic as PTFE and PTOA that is found in Teflon and other non stick surfaces.*


 Thanks for the alert! I've read that this method works with water instead of vinegar (since vinegar and baking soda cancel each other out, chemically), so maybe I'll try that way first.


----------



## TurangaLeela (Aug 29, 2015)

As a quick update: the baking soda method of oven cleaning totally works! (OMG, something on the internet was actually true! ) I used more dish soap than recommended, and replaced most of the vinegar with water, and it worked fantastic, so if anyone is looking for a super-safe cleaning method, this is it.


----------

